# Disposal Co2 Cartridge- How long does it last?



## Choco (Dec 8, 2007)

I know there are many factors that could affect the result, but can anyone give me an idea as how approx. how long a 100g co2 cartridge can last? 

I am planning to use it in a nano 3g or 5g tank at approx. 1 bubble every 3 seconds diffusion rate, 24/7.

I believe the ADA Advanced System has 74 gram cartridge...any has experience as to how long a bottle will last at this diffusion rate?


----------



## Walking_Target (Jul 16, 2008)

Off the top of my head, i'd say about a month.

If this is one of those 'disposable' cylinders with the little adapter to thread it in to, you can always look at getting a 'paintball' co2 tank and hooking that up with a 'remote line' and a thread adapter. The reason i suggest this, is that a 20oz CO2 tank fill will usually cost you about $6-8 versus the usual $8-10 (minimum) i see for the disposable cartridges. (also, a 20 oz is around 1000 grams  )

www.palmer-pursuit.com or most any other paintball outlet, like action village, will have what you need. 
I prefer palmer's because i know what their quality is like, but don't let that stop you from trying other sources.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Walking_Target said:


> Off the top of my head, i'd say about a month.
> 
> If this is one of those 'disposable' cylinders with the little adapter to thread it in to, you can always look at getting a 'paintball' co2 tank and hooking that up with a 'remote line' and a thread adapter. The reason i suggest this, is that a 20oz CO2 tank fill will usually cost you about $6-8 versus the usual $8-10 (minimum) i see for the disposable cartridges. (also, a 20 oz is around 1000 grams  )
> 
> ...


Is this this the adapter you're talking about?
http://www.palmer-pursuit.com/cart/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=40&products_id=167

How would I go about setting a "remote line" up?

Sorry if it seems like I'm threadjacking, but this may help you too, OP!

I had the exact same question I posted in another thread.


----------



## Walking_Target (Jul 16, 2008)

Nope, that's to adapt a 16g cartridge thread (small CO2 Cartridge with threads) to a standard 'paintball' airline thread. 

I'm not sure about how your regulator setup works, but what you need is an ASA adapter which will hook up to the regulator.

I'd personally use 

http://www.palmer-pursuit.com/cart/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=773

then hook it up to a piece of 

http://www.palmer-pursuit.com/cart/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=74

and hook that into your regulator. 

If your regulator doesn't take 1/8ntp threads, you can always use a 1/8ntp adapter to change thread sizes (failing that, you can use a 1/8 ntp female to female coupling to bring it to whatever size you need)

If i were to build a CO2 injection system right now, i'd use a Palmer's Female Stabilizer, LP spring pack (or add a Microrock LPR) to bring it down to the appropriate pressure for the needle valve, then add in a bubble counter and diffuser/reactor.


----------



## hojimoe (Dec 10, 2007)

Walking_Target said:


> (also, a 20 oz is around 1000 grams  )


20 oz is not 1000grams.... 20 oz = 1.25 lbs, or .56818181 kg, or, 568 grams. 1000g (1kg) would be 35.2 oz..

remember units! 16 oz = 1lb, 1lb = 454 grams, 1kg = 1000 g, or 2.2 lbs


hope that helps...

but yes, a 74 g tank won't last long at all.... 3 weeks I'd say ...maybe a month MAX...not worth it...after 6 months you would have been able to get a decent pressurized system completed for the same cost!


----------

